
Firefox for Android enters maintenance phase as team prepares new browser - MBCook
https://www.xda-developers.com/firefox-android-maintenance-new-browser/
======
Jordrok
Firefox for Android definitely has some rough edges compared to Chrome, but it
is also one of the very few mobile browsers which supports extensions I really
hope that whatever they've got coming down the pipeline is up to the task,
because it'd be a shame to lose yet another outlet for user customization.

------
jolmg
The only reason why I prefer chrome over firefox on android is because of the
touch gestures on the address bar. Slide down to browse through the hundreds
of tabs I have opened, slide left to switch to next tab, slide right for the
previous tab. Also, the tabs are represented as a card stack, and browsing it
from last to first tab is done through the same gesture as getting into this
view. So if I'm looking at a page and want to switch to the first tab 2 or 3
hundred tabs back, I just have to slide my finger fast 3 to 5 times from the
address bar down.

If it weren't because of this, I'd probably move to firefox for the ability to
have extensions.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
> Slide down to browse through the hundreds of tabs I have opened (...)

You have hundreds of tabs opened?

Man, you're doing something wrong. At this point learning how not to have
hundreds of tabs opened seems like a bigger improvement than choosing one
browser versus another.

~~~
ta78885578
It's a weird thing to me too. I've worked with developers that have hundreds
of tabs open (not using 99% of them), and they whinge and moan about
performance.

Just stop opening so many tabs?

~~~
reitanqild
I do that all the time. I research something broadly, resulting in a
reasonable tab tree. Then I use one or a few of the results, pinboard some of
them and keep them open in case I need to reference them again.

Why not? I'm using Firefox. A couple of hundred tabs is no big deal it seems
:-)

------
nwah1
There is a new library called GeckoView being worked on, and Firefox Focus is
being rebased on it.

Perhaps Fennec itself will be replaced by a GeckoView-based browser. And in
the longer run, by a ServoView browser.

